# Need help in Choosing 55 Inch LED 3D TV . Which one to buy Sony or LG or Samsung ?



## kiranreddi (May 21, 2014)

Hi 

i wanna buy 55 inch 3d led . Please suggest me one nice model . As of now i looked in sony (55w950b) PQ is very good but bit expensive . Is there any model which is equivalent to this or better than this . 

Please let me know .


Thanks in advance 
Kiran


----------



## kiranreddi (May 23, 2014)

Someone please  help ... i have to decide


----------



## kiranreddi (May 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

For a tv there is nothing like a side by side comparison. Watch both of them with the same content and decide for yourself.


----------



## kiranreddi (May 25, 2014)

i liked sony 55w950b and samsung 55h6400 . COnfused, which one to choose . So please do suugest which one is good in both of them ..


----------



## Minion (May 27, 2014)

Get Samsung 55H6400 better smart feature and PQ than Sony.


----------

